# First cheese smoke with the amnps



## ziggyj144 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi

  Well it finally got cold enough to do cheese so it was time to try out my new amnps.

Cut up and ready to go













DSCN6953.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013






pepper jack, Colby jack, swiss, and cheddar













DSCN6954.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013






Put in smoker for 2 1/2 hours using apple and peach pellets













DSCN6955.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013






MES analog with mailbox mod and stack













DSCN6956.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013


















DSCN6957.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013






after the smoke













DSCN6958.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013






all bagged up and now the wait 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















DSCN6959.JPG



__ ziggyj144
__ Oct 11, 2013


----------



## cmayna (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks fantastic.   Is your mailbox output going up into the bottom of the smoker?  Did you cut a new hole for it or used the hole in the middle that sits under the smoker's burner already?


----------



## ziggyj144 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi cmayna    Yes the mail box output is going in the bottom. I used a 2" close nipple and the nuts for electric conduit. I cut a new hole in bottom and made the one in the back at the top 2" also.


----------



## bad santa (Oct 11, 2013)

Looking good ziggy, still waiting for it to get cold enough around here for some cold smoking of cheese. getting anxious too, as I'm down to my last couple of packages.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks great! I've got 20 lbs I have to get smoked and the weather is much cooler here now.


----------



## ziggyj144 (Nov 7, 2013)

wow I will have to do this again and soon! I opened it up and cant keep me or anyone else out of it, it's going fast! The amnps in a mailbox is the way to go!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 7, 2013)

Glad you like it. the AMNPS is awesome


----------

